# Installer Windows sur iMac



## VM92 (11 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible d'installer Windows sur mon iMac (début 2008) ? Le logiciel que j'utilise actuellement est Yosemite. Si oui, quelle est la démarche à réaliser ?


----------



## radioman (11 Août 2021)

OUI : jettes un oeil ici : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204048


----------



## Locke (11 Août 2021)

VM92 a dit:


> Est-il possible d'installer Windows sur mon iMac (début 2008) ? Le logiciel que j'utilise actuellement est Yosemite. Si oui, quelle est la démarche à réaliser ?


Oui, mais seulement que Windows 7 et encore tu ne pourras jamais utiliser un fichier .iso, car Assistant Boot Camp ne te le proposera pas. Juste comme ça un peu de lecture avec un iMac de 2009... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installer-windows-10-sur-imac-fin-2009.1341163/


----------

